# Going rate for poured concrete foundation?



## watersda (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone know the going rate per linear foot for a poured concrete foundation? My situation is I will be putting on a 16'x26' addition over a full basement. The newly added foundation will be 3 walls, as it will be tieing into the existing structure. The addition will be preferably over a full basement, but willing to go to a crawlspace if there is a significant cost savings. What I fully need is excavating, 20" wide footing, 10" wide by 8'-9' high walls, basement floor, waterproofing and backfilling. 
Ballpark estimates?


----------



## mudmixer (Jul 10, 2007)

Since it is an addition, the only way to be reasonably accurate is to have someone look at it and give you a quote.


----------



## watersda (Sep 21, 2007)

Update, I was given a price of $7000. This price included 10"x20" footing w/ 2 rebars, 10" x 8' wall w/ 2 rebars and rebar in existing mating wall, waterproofing, and 4" slab floor. Everything is done except for the floors, which will be done this weekend. Framer starts Monday.


----------

